# Foolish Magazine



## darrin1200 (Apr 9, 2021)

Good morning everyone.
I just thought I would introduce everyone to a new magazine. Well, it has actually been around for a few years, but it was completely in Italian. Even with that, the images made it a joy to peruse.

They have created their first English Issue. It is a free digital magazine about pens, calligraphy and other collectables.
Hope you enjoy it.

Foolish Magazine


----------



## tomtedesco (Apr 9, 2021)

Interesting, thank you.  At first I thought you were saying it was foolish, odd name to choose for a publication.


----------



## RichAldrich (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 9, 2021)

tomtedesco said:


> Interesting, thank you.  At first I thought you were saying it was foolish, odd name to choose for a publication.


I thought the same thing when I first heard of it. LOL


----------



## skiprat (Apr 9, 2021)

Cool, I’ll have a look see...

The name reminds me of when two British and Italian  electric companies amalgamated....
The British one was called Power Gen......the Italian one was called Generation Italia

the new company was called ....... wait for it.....

Power Genitalia.......


----------



## Ray-CA (Apr 9, 2021)

skiprat said:


> Cool, I’ll have a look see...
> 
> The name reminds me of when two British and Italian  electric companies amalgamated....
> The British one was called Power Gen......the Italian one was called Generation Italia
> ...


That's like when UPS and Fed-Ex merge into a new company  Fed-Up.  Same concept and same service.

But the best merger is this;


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 9, 2021)

The black and gold on page 16 is AMAZING!  I wouldn't even know where to start on something like that.


----------



## TDahl (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bryguy (Apr 10, 2021)

That's a pretty dangerous magazine for a fountain pen addict! Thanks for sharing (I think!)


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 10, 2021)

cheetah1965 said:


> The black and gold on page 16 is AMAZING!  I wouldn't even know where to start on something like that.


It is really gorgeous, isn’t it. Thats one of the things I love about these magazines, the inspiration. 
You would be surprised Stephanie, at how simple some solutions could be for the small shop.
If you have a metal lathe, you could do a very large thread, say 4tpi. 
Another option might be to use a Beall Pen Wizard. 
I have even seen spirals like that cut with a file.
Then you would fill with groove with coloured resin or epoxy. Depending on the thickness of the groove, you could even inlay brass or another wood.

I know you have just started your pen journey, but these techniques are not as daunting as they seem.


----------



## Curly (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks Darrin
I saw mention of that mag, non English version, some months ago on FB. I used to subscribe to another Italian magazine Penna that also has a digital version, in both English and Italian. It was along the same lines as Pen World. 
I think I'll be "Foolish"for a while.


----------



## PatrickR (Apr 10, 2021)

I’m not a FP person but there are a lot of great looking pens there. Thanks!
It struck me that there were basically none without clips (one desk pen that I saw).
Yet clip-less kitless are the most commonly seen on here. I’m going to have to learn how to make clips.


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 10, 2021)

PatrickR said:


> I’m not a FP person but there are a lot of great looking pens there. Thanks!
> It struck me that there were basically none without clips (one desk pen that I saw).
> Yet clip-less kitless are the most commonly seen on here. I’m going to have to learn how to make clips.


You will find that a lot of the clipless pens, are because the maker hasn't yet acquired that skill yet. There is however, a number of collectors that don't care so much about a clip, as they do about keeping the pen from rolling. Hence the Roll-stop. While others would rather nothing interfere with the material of the pen.

The two aspects about adding clips that vex people. 
1) Shaping a forming the components of the pen to fit the clip. I recommend learning this first. This can be practiced by simply using a kit pen clip and making the pen to fit it. Triton clips work well for this, however, they are a very common looking shape and design.
2) Making the clip itself would be the next step and is relatively easy to do using Stainless sheet. I've used .05" 301 Full Hard. Shape it with drill, handsaw and files. Then bend it in a vice. Its not overly difficult, but does require some practice and technique refinement. The techniques you use will be dependent on the tools you have to hand.


----------



## CFPT (May 14, 2021)

That’s a fantastic find!  Thank you.


----------



## fpokatu (Aug 26, 2021)

darrin1200 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> I just thought I would introduce everyone to a new magazine. Well, it has actually been around for a few years, but it was completely in Italian. Even with that, the images made it a joy to peruse.
> 
> They have created their first English Issue. It is a free digital magazine about pens, calligraphy and other collectables.
> ...


This looks like a great magazine but the online format is a pain (to me). Does anyone know how to get PDF or print edition? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scott (Aug 27, 2021)

Oooohhh!  That magazine is Dangerous!  Not Foolish!

Scott.


----------



## darrin1200 (Aug 28, 2021)

I took a quick look around and found a mention on a forum he magazine is a associated with. 

Quote, translated from Italian
Thanks for the compliments, which I share with all the friends who believe in the project and who collaborate with joy. The magazine is currently still in the start-up phase so it is available in free electronic format and will be for some time to come. The printed edition will arrive in 2021 and will be available by subscription.

Here is a link to the latest electronic issue
Foolish magazine international issue #1


----------



## labeo (Nov 15, 2021)

Here the new issue









						Foolish Magazine - International issue #2
					

Foolish Magazine International issue #2   Articles of Foolish Magazine - International Issue # 2   KEEP AN EYE 2.0  CALLIGRAPHY: Capitale Monumentalis,  CRAFT PENS: Floss Holder Pen,  PEN TEST: Edelberg Tachys,  INK TEST: Birmingham Galactic Twinkle Formula,  SHOWCASE: Matthieu Faivet Ubik...




					issuu.com


----------



## Curly (Nov 15, 2021)

Doesn't open for me I'm afraid.


----------



## magpens (Nov 15, 2021)

Curly said:


> Doesn't open for me I'm afraid.



It opens for me . . . using both of the links provided above.


----------



## Curly (Nov 15, 2021)

For a second a page opens with what looks like a magazine/catalogue page and then it reverts to this.


----------



## labeo (Nov 16, 2021)

Foolish Magazine - International issue #2
					

Foolish Magazine International issue #2   Articles of Foolish Magazine - International Issue # 2   KEEP AN EYE 2.0  CALLIGRAPHY: Capitale Monumentalis,  CRAFT PENS: Floss Holder Pen,  PEN TEST: Edelberg Tachys,  INK TEST: Birmingham Galactic Twinkle Formula,  SHOWCASE: Matthieu Faivet Ubik...




					issuu.com


----------



## Curly (Nov 16, 2021)

Nope still doesn't work for me and does the same. Anyone else with an older iMac on Safari want to try?


----------



## labeo (Nov 16, 2021)

Curly said:


> Nope still doesn't work for me and does the same. Anyone else with an older iMac on Safari want to try?



try with this link






						foolishmagazinebypennamania Publications - Issuu
					






					issuu.com


----------



## Curly (Nov 16, 2021)

I appreciate you trying but still no go. This time it took me to the page below then when I clicked the International Issue #2 it sent me to the page above.


----------



## labeo (Nov 17, 2021)

Curly said:


> I appreciate you trying but still no go. This time it took me to the page below then when I clicked the International Issue #2 it sent me to the page above.
> 
> View attachment 320979



Try trough ISSUU App for iOs or Android


----------



## Curly (Nov 17, 2021)

The app works but I'm not big on reading on a phone screen. For grins I tried the link in post 24 again and now it works so I don't have to squint now.


----------



## labeo (Nov 18, 2021)

Curly said:


> The app works but I'm not big on reading on a phone screen. For grins I tried the link in post 24 again and now it works so I don't have to squint now.



Sounds good!


----------



## sorcerertd (Nov 18, 2021)

There are some pretty pens in that issue.  There are a few publications when searching for pens there.  Here's an easy link to my results:  https://issuu.com/search?q=pens


----------



## labeo (Nov 19, 2021)

sorcerertd said:


> There are some pretty pens in that issue.  There are a few publications when searching for pens there.  Here's an easy link to my results:  https://issuu.com/search?q=pens



Goldspot, Viva pens and others are pens catalogue. Foolish Magazine is a true magazine


----------



## labeo (Dec 21, 2021)

Dear friend,  

Merry Christmas and happy new year with the newest issue of Foolish Magazine, the digital magazine about writing instruments, fountain pens, calligraphy, inks, history and many other topics!

Don't believe me? click on the link below and jump on issuu digital newsstand to read all articles! Foolish Magazine is free!

Digital edition is available free on issuu:









						Foolish Magazine Issue # 14 - December 2021
					

Foolish Magazine Issue # 14 - December 2021 quarto numero del 2021 di Foolish Magazine Italia.   In questo numero:  KEEP AN EYE 2.0,  CALLIGRAPHY: Capitalis Quadrata,  CRAFT PENS: Tiralinee,  PEN TEST: Nucifera by Matthieu Faivet,  INK TEST: Birmingham Tesla Coil Rich Phormula,   SHOWCASE: Jan...




					issuu.com


----------



## labeo (Feb 28, 2022)

Hello to all, 

i'm very happy to share with the community the newest Foolish Magazine International issue #3. 

As usual Foolish Magazine is available for free by the issuu digital newsstand.

*Foolish Magazine International Issue #3*

Foolish Magazine is not only a simple magazine but it's an amazing journey into the world of passions! If you like writing instruments, fountain pens, calligraphy, inks, history or many other topics, it's the right place for you!


Foolish Magazine International issue #3 

In this issue of Foolish Magazine International:

KEEP AN EYE: Carter's Pen, 
CALLIGRAPHY: Beneventana, 
CRAFT PENS: Accordion Pen, 
SHOWCASE: Keris Alp' Wall Clock, 
SHOWCASE: Kenro Industries, 
SHOWCASE: Imagination Art de Vivre, 
AROUND THE WORLD: The Twelve Sides of Style 
DESK SET: Stilnova Extra, 
ITALIAN STYLE: Lus Giubileo 53 - Technical Genius, 
INTERVIEW: Brett Braley-Palko, 
COLLECTORS: Montblanc geek, 
DESIGNERS: Jan Zander Design, 
PEN FRIENDS: Otto Markiv, 
PEOPLE: Andrew Lensky, 
PHOTO GEAR: Zorki 4, 
TIME MACHINE: Movado M95, 
THE ARTIST: Luigi Bacco, 
INK DROP: The Charm of Yesteryear


COVER


----------



## labeo (Apr 1, 2022)

Hello to all,  

i'm glad to share the newest issue of Foolish Magazine Italia, a free digital journey into our common passions as writing instruments, fountain pens, calligraphy, inks, history and many other topics as:

Aurora Novum, Onciale script, Wahl Eversharp Doric, Aurora Ivory Desk Set, Matthieu Faivet Pen Maker and more! 

Digital edition is available free on issuu, so read it here:









						Foolish Magazine Issue # 15 - March 2022
					

Foolish Magazine Issue # 15 - March 2022 primo numero italiano del 2022 di Foolish Magazine Italia.   In questo numero:   KEEP AN EYE 2.0,  CALLIGRAPHY: Onciale,  CRAFT PENS: Ricciarella Pen,   SHOWCASE: Keris Alp' Wall Clock,  SHOWCASE: Cuervo y Sobrinos Senora Sol y Estrellas,  SHOWCASE...




					issuu.com
				




it's in italian but the international edition is coming soon!

Foolish Magazine Italia Issue 15 talks about:

KEEP AN EYE 2.0, 
CALLIGRAPHY: Onciale, 
CRAFT PENS: Ricciarella Pen,  
SHOWCASE: Keris Alp' Wall Clock, 
SHOWCASE: Cuervo y Sobrinos Senora Sol y Estrellas, 
SHOWCASE: Police X "The Batman",
SHOWCASE: Pennonia Ink,
SHOWCASE: Pennamania Nuovi Corsi,
SHOWCASE: Imagination - Art de Vivre,
AROUND THE WORLD:  Wahl Eversharp Doric, 
DESKSET CORNER: Aurotavo Avorio, 
ITALIAN STYLE: Aurora Novum, 
INTERVIEW: Matthieu Faivet,
EVENTS: Kenro Industries,
THE ARTIST: Valentina Porcelli, 
HISTORY: La Storia In Una Penna, 
PHOTO GEARS: Nikon EM, 
TIME MACHINE: Blancpain Fifty Fathoms,
EXHIBITION: More Love No Violence,
INK DROP: by Alessandro Salami.


----------



## labeo (Jun 8, 2022)

Hello to all, 

i'm very happy to share with the community the newest Foolish Magazine International issue #4. 

As usual Foolish Magazine is available for free by the issuu digital newsstand.









						Foolish Magazine International issue #4
					

Foolish Magazine International issue #4   Articles of Foolish Magazine International Issue # 4  KEEP AN EYE 2.0:  CALLIGRAPHY: Carolingian Minuscule,  CRAFT PENS: Pouch Pen,  SHOWCASE: Pennonia Ink,  SHOWCASE: CVstos Metropolitan Collection,  SHOWCASE: Cuervo y Sobrinos Senora Sol y Estrellas by...




					issuu.com
				




Foolish Magazine is not only a simple magazine but it's an amazing journey into the world of passions! If you like writing instruments, fountain pens, calligraphy, inks, history or many other topics, it's the right place for you!


Foolish Magazine International issue #4 

In this issue of Foolish Magazine International:

KEEP AN EYE 2.0: 
CALLIGRAPHY: Carolingian Minuscule, 
CRAFT PENS: Pouch Pen, 
SHOWCASE: Pennonia Ink, 
SHOWCASE: CVstos Metropolitan Collection, 
SHOWCASE: Cuervo y Sobrinos Senora Sol y Estrellas by Annick Woungly, 
SHOWCASE: Giuliano Mazzuoli Manometro Italia Rinuova, 
SHOWCASE: Pennamania Workshop, 
DESK SET: Zemax,
ITALIAN STYLE: Aurora Asterope, 
INTERVIEW: Science Notes, 
PEOPLE: Andrew Lensky, 
EVENTS: Imagination Swiss,
EVENTS: Orlando pen show, 
EVENTS: On a jet at a pen show
PHOTO GEAR: Pentax 6x7, 
TIME MACHINE: Movado Jump Hour, 
THE ARTIST: Janka, 
INK DROP: By Alessandro Salami


----------



## labeo (Aug 5, 2022)

Hello to all, 

i'm very happy to share with the community the newest Foolish Magazine Italia issue #16. 

Foolish Magazine is not only a simple magazine but it's an amazing journey into the world of passions! If you like writing instruments, fountain pens, calligraphy, inks, history or many other topics, it’s the right place for you and as  usual Foolish Magazine is available for free by the issuu digital newsstand. It’s in italian but the international edition is coming soon!

So click on the link below and read it for free!









						Foolish Magazine Issue # 16 - July 2022
					

Foolish Magazine Issue # 16 - July 2022 secondo numero italiano del 2022 di Foolish Magazine Italia.   In questo numero:   KEEP AN EYE 2.0 by Science.Notes  CALLIGRAPHY: Corsiva Fiamminga,  CRAFT PENS: Clip Pen,  SHOWCASE: Giuliano Mazzuoli Manometro Rinuova,  SHOWCASE: CVSTOS Metropolitan...




					issuu.com
				




Foolish Magazine Issue # 16 talks about: 

KEEP AN EYE 2.0 by Science.Notes 
CALLIGRAPHY: Corsiva Fiamminga, 
CRAFT PENS: Clip Pen, 
SHOWCASE: Giuliano Mazzuoli Manometro Rinuova, 
SHOWCASE: CVSTOS Metropolitan Collection, 
REVIEW: Birmingham Pen Company Eroded Bronze, 
REVIEW: Aurora Hastil, 
REVIEW: Movado Bumper Day Date, 
DESK SET CORNER: Radius Superior, 
ITALIAN STYLE: Tibaldi Vacumatci Like, 
INTERVIEW: Kate Gladstone,
THE ARTIST: Enrico Muratore Aprosio, 
PHOTO GEARS: Zeiss Ikon Vitessa 500AE, 
TIME MACHINE: Bulova Accutron, 
INK DROP: by Alessandro Salami.


----------



## labeo (Dec 28, 2022)

Hello to all, 

i'm very happy to share with the community the newest Foolish Magazine International Issue #6.

https://issuu.com/foolishmagazinebypennamania/docs/foolish_6_eng_300dpi_online_issuu 

Foolish Magazine International Issue #6 talks about: 

KEEP AN EYE 2.0: 
CALLIGRAPHY: Gotica Textura, 
CRAFT PENS: Ricciarella Pen, 
SHOWCASE: Piedimonte Pen Design, 
SHOWCASE: Faivet Ubik Buren, 
SHOWCASE: Fortuna Pens, 
SHOWCASE: Saturn EMF 1553, 
SHOWCASE: Honviet Pen, 
DESK SET: Radius Twin Desk Set, 
ITALIAN STYLE: Aurora Duo-Cart, 
INTERVIEW: Keris Official, 
PEOPLE: Andrew Lensky, 
HANDWRITING HELP: By Kate Gladstone,
WATCH REVIEW: Movado Bumper Day-Date
INK REVIEW: Birmingham Pen Company Eroded Bronze
PEN REVIEW: Aurora Hastil
PHOTO GEAR: Nikon F, 
TIME MACHINE: Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso, 
THE ARTIST: Enrico Muratore Aprosio, 
INK DROP: By Alessandro Salami.

Cover


----------

